# Embryo donation article



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

I came across this story on the Wiltshire Families website, it is a reasonably positive story about not giving up and only mentions embryo donation briefly but at least it does mention it. Hopefully the more stories with a positive slant that there are the more egg/sperm/embryo donation will become mainstream in the media

https://www.familiesonline.co.uk/life/news/woman-becomes-mum-at-48-after-18-miscarriages


----------

